# Am I supposed to be bored on second life?



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

my screenname is riotpopper, I have been randomly wandering areas looking for stufff to do, i have been shown a furfashion store, and a club called "Furzona" I also shoot zombies and whatnot, what else is there to do? I'm bored x3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 12, 2011)

Second life is bad. You should feel bad. FEEL BAD OP.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol.. Second life..

Edit: ninja'd :/


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 12, 2011)

Well it's not a glorified chatroom for nothing.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 12, 2011)

Secondlife makes me feel bored. 
IRC is better.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Im glad you all have confirmed what I thought of it, it's a glorified chatroom, I was just under the impression something on it was actually fun, but really, it isnt, it lags, the graphics fail, and...idk, it just seems boring and stale


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> Im glad you all have confirmed what I thought of it, it's a glorified chatroom, I was just under the impression something on it was actually fun, but really, it isnt, it lags, the graphics fail, and...idk, it just seems boring and stale


 
You're quite welcome...just hope you didn't spend any money on it.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Psh!
Money on that pos? I refused to buy anything, why would i want virtual clothing? I'd rather have real life clothing, I get thrown in jail less if I own real life clothes


----------



## Aden (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> Psh!
> Money on that pos? I refused to buy anything, why would i want virtual clothing? I'd rather have real life clothing, I get thrown in jail less if I own real life clothes


 
You just might turn out to be alright


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 12, 2011)

Second life is pretty terrible. Whenever someone i know talks about that game, I read a book or go hiking in their memory.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

That you should. Playing that game reminds me of why I ignore certain people. I simply think some people have a knack of being extremely bored.

Take George Bush for example (Junior, not senior)  This an would get so bored during speeches, I swear he would play little games in his head whilst giving said speeches. Go ahead, watch him speaking on youtube, then picture him saying this in his mind " Hehe, little monkey cowboys, imma catch you yet, then return all the gumbo to the village people's soup bowls."

Good job america -__-


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2011)

at least FAF stopped you from becoming an AxelFox, I use it to not have folks I dont want on my messengers.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Im sorry for my ignorance on terminology, may I ask what the description of an "Axelfox" is?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> Im sorry for my ignorance on terminology, may I ask what the description of an "Axelfox" is?


 An "AxelFox" was coined on FAF due to we had a user name AxelFox who ONLY GAWD DAMN TALKED ABOUT SECOND LIFE.
To the point folks who on this forum who do use secondlife was disgusted by how obsess this person was. No matter what was the subject be, he would someone connect it to Second Life. He was finally banished when we made him cry and demand his account to be deleted, instead a mod banned him from FAF.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Well then, that backstory explains how I didn't know the term, I haven't been online too often x3

Really the only thing I obsess over is the way I try to jam a joke into EVERYTHING I say.

Word to the wise, That habit is NOT something you want at someone's funeral, Mrs.Smith still gives me dirty looks >.>


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 12, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> An "AxelFox" was coined on FAF due to we had a user name AxelFox who ONLY GAWD DAMN TALKED ABOUT SECOND LIFE.
> To the point folks who on this forum who do use secondlife was disgusted by how obsess this person was. No matter what was the subject be, he would someone connect it to Second Life. He was finally banished when we made him cry and demand his account to be deleted, instead a mod banned him from FAF.



Huh, reminds me of two people that were like that, or at least one I heard from another friend, about this guy that would never stop talking about chess and would link everything to it, that and someone I knew in one of my old DooM clans that talked about nothing but Resident Evil all the single time.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> Huh, reminds me of two people that were like that, or at least one I heard from another friend, about this guy that would never stop talking about chess and would link everything to it, that and someone I knew in one of my old DooM clans that talked about nothing but Resident Evil all the single time.


 I know several people who are addicted to halo, one of which has curbed his tendencies more towards pot now. anytime I hang out with him it is ALL he talks about, pot,pot,pot


----------



## Monster. (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> I know several people who are addicted to halo, one of which has curbed his tendencies more towards pot now. anytime I hang out with him it is ALL he talks about, pot,pot,pot


Sounds like an old friend of mine. All she ever talked about was Quizilla.com or Gaia. Uuuuugh. I'm so glad we're not friends anymore.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Sounds like an old friend of mine. All she ever talked about was Quizilla.com or Gaia. Uuuuugh. I'm so glad we're not friends anymore.


 My ex was addicted to gaia, omg was that annoying as hell ><


----------



## Monster. (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> My ex was addicted to gaia, omg was that annoying as hell ><


Please tell me you didn't meet your ex on Gaia? I've had enough of my friends be lost to Gaia and its evil "coupling" powers.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

I've never sullied my screen name with Gaia, It is so...idk if it's terrible or not, never used it, looks terrible though
I met her at school years before we hooked up, needless to mention (Though I will anyways) Damn she was crazy, she almost turned me gay x3


----------



## Monster. (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> I've never sullied my screen name with Gaia, It is so...idk if it's terrible or not, never used it, looks terrible though
> I met her at school years before we hooked up, needless to mention (Though I will anyways) Damn she was crazy, she almost turned me gay x3


Oh, nevermind. I was gonna say I've lost hope, but it's at least good to know Gaia isn't as effective as it used to be.

Bee tee dub, I can help turn you straight again ;D Kidding!


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> I've never sullied my screen name with Gaia, It is so...idk if it's terrible or not, never used it



It's terrible, really...really terrible, if you do dare decide to go into it, I suggest you stay away from GD, attention whore central.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh, nevermind. I was gonna say I've lost hope, but it's at least good to know Gaia isn't as effective as it used to be.
> 
> Bee tee dub, I can help turn you straight again ;D Kidding!


 Lol
Im sure Gaia is just as bad as secondlife and all those other socializing games, they are so stupid



SilverBehemoth said:


> It's terrible, really...really terrible, if you do dare decide to go into it, I suggest you stay away from GD, attention whore central.



I'll keep that in mind, though I doubt I'll ever type Gaia's url into my search bar, for fear of my sanity


----------



## Monster. (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> Lol
> Im sure Gaia is just as bad as secondlife and all those other socializing games, they are so stupid


It's worse, trust me. It makes SL look almost _normal_.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd agree with the above post, but the forum is being mean to me.

DISREGARD IT ACTUALLY WORKED




chrest said:


> I'll keep that in mind, though I doubt I'll ever type Gaia's url into my search bar, for fear of my sanity



Good choice... it's just too terrible, I tried going back there two years ago, just to see if it was bad as usual (oh it got worse.), though I think I ended up finding one of my old furfriends on there....just wasn't too sure aside from remembering her talking about wanting to be some 30 year old guy's Mistress and her love for Gore porn, which the person I came across also talked about. But yes like I said, too many attention whores, elitists (THE MOAR SHIT YOU CAN PUT ON YOUR AVATAR THE BETTER YOU ARE THAN THE REST!), and try-too-hard trolls.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> It's worse, trust me. It makes SL look almost _normal_.


 0.0 thats downright terrifying, isnt all it is is dressing up a little anime dude/dudet?


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> I'd agree with the above post, but the forum is being mean to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That sounds like a clusterfuck of awfulness, have the mods of the site ever think of just deleting the html documents and saving us all from eternal damnation? Seriously, all that elitist and attention whore stuff really gets on my nerves, such a useless waste of time


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> That sounds like a clusterfuck of awfulness, have  the mods of the site ever think of just deleting the html documents and  saving us all from eternal damnation? Seriously, all that elitist and  attention whore stuff really gets on my nerves, such a useless waste of  time


 

Pfft, like they would actually want to do that, they're reeling in a lot of money due to making most of the 'good stuff' only available if you actually spent money to get said items.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> 0.0 thats downright terrifying, isnt all it is is dressing up a little anime dude/dudet?


Sort of; but it's also a community where your retarded little avatar runs around and you can IM other people. You can't talk via microphone and chatting is really annoying, not to mention that you have no privacy. Anyone can walk over and look at your IMs.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> Pfft, like they would actually want to do that, they're reeling in a lot of money due to making most of the 'good stuff' only available if you actually spent money to get said items.


 Makes sense, they are using the "Runescape/everyotherhorriblethingonthewebthatteensplay" Tactic, A truly devious and effective tactic indeed



Gaz said:


> Sort of; but it's also a community where your retarded little avatar runs around and you can IM other people. You can't talk via microphone and chatting is really annoying, not to mention that you have no privacy. Anyone can walk over and look at your IMs.


Anyone can read your IMs? thats awful >< and Mic chat is a feature I think all online games should have, it saves me the time of typing out my painfully short and slightly off topic posts.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> Anyone can read your IMs? thats awful >< and Mic chat is a feature I think all online games should have, it saves me the time of typing out my painfully short and slightly off topic posts.


Yeah, well, leave it to a weeaboo website to make it easy for people to stalk you and start drama all over the place. :V


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Yeah, well, leave it to a weeaboo website to make it easy for people to stalk you and start drama all over the place. :V


 x3 yeah


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 12, 2011)

I manage to entertain myself on SL - You just gotta find the right sim, and the right group. Otherwise you're going to posting on an internet furry forum adjacent to a furry porn site complaining 'bout it.


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Makes sense


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 12, 2011)

Second Life is boring. I suggest removing it from you computer and using the extra space for something more exciting.


----------



## hislittlemoon (Feb 12, 2011)

yes, second life is boring. It is, as others have mentioned, a glorified chat room. I tried it once when I was in a relationship with a guy who liked it and quickly came to realize that he spent more time in SL than in the real world and that when I was in his SL world (and in the real world on a computer next to him while he was on his) the SL world was more important. Needless to say, I found that real life is definitely a loss less boring.

Oh, on the topic of Gaia, I used to be a part of that site. Then I realized I was tired of dealing mostly with self-serving teenagers who loved drama, I kinda left. I managed to get one good friend out of it though. She still goes there, though I do not. At least I'm still able to be in contact with her without Gaia being the only way. >.< (i.e. she's one of those real friends, not just an internet friend/acquaintance.)


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2011)

Second Life is for three things and three things only.

1. Bilking furries out of Linden cashbuxx
2. Advanced Virtual Furry Conjugation AKA Typefucking with Avatars
3. Griefing furries

I have seen a FEW SL avvys that were genuinely awesome.  FEW is the operative word.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 13, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> No matter what was the subject be, he would someone connect it to Second Life. He was finally banished when we made him cry and demand his account to be deleted.


 
Fucking furries...


----------



## Tao (Feb 15, 2011)

If you're bored, learn to create avatars and things and sell them to idiots on SL. Or be a troll or something.

Last time I was bored I created a large fat purple Elvis Presley and poledanced in a furry club


----------

